# Molly Is Licking Site of IV



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

The site of the IV can be itchy. Also it can be an obcessive behaviour some dogs have. We've seen it in the past with a husky we had for 14 years. 
He would lick the shaved area until it was bleeding.
There is a stretchy sport wrap you can get at the pharmacy that sticks to itself.
The vet also sells it, but it's cheaper at the pharmacy. It's porous so the area can breath. A light wrap of gauze, then wrap over top to cover the area.

This worked for us.
The alternative is "the Cone" .

Mike D

It can be left on for a week or so.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

If you don't want to put a cone on her, you could get an inflatable donut collar. But I'd definitely keep her from licking the site and irritating it. It probably is just itchy.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Put a little Neosporin on it with a sterile pad and use a light bandage like vet wrap - only about 4 bucks at farm stores and even petsmart. Remember, there was an IV in there and the area does get irritated at times. 
If she messes with the bandage, try spraying bitter apple on it otherwise a cone for a day or two will help.


----------



## Queso11 (Mar 28, 2021)

cgriffin said:


> Put a little Neosporin on it with a sterile pad and use a light bandage like vet wrap - only about 4 bucks at farm stores and even petsmart. Remember, there was an IV in there and the area does get irritated at times.
> If she messes with the bandage, try spraying bitter apple on it otherwise a cone for a day or two will help.


My dog can reach to lick over the cone and keeps licking his IV site. It is very red we tried wrapping it and made it worse.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Queso11 said:


> My dog can reach to lick over the cone and keeps licking his IV site. It is very red we tried wrapping it and made it worse.


Get a bigger cone.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

If it is very red, you might want to have the vet check it. I sometimes put a tiny drop of tea tree oil beside ( not on) the spot. The smell usually keeps them from licking it.


----------



## cassie2005 (Dec 13, 2019)

Vet wrap is a stretchable self sticking bandage .
it can be found at tractor supply, horse tack stores, Chewy, And other equine retail sellers .
Dogs lick their wounds cause it feels good and tastes good. You need to deter her for a few days until the site heals .
Using the E collar would be beneficial but most owners hate them or hearing the constant plastic collision noise .
The donut pillow collar is great but some dogs know how to get around this and find the wound .
i have taken a few tube socks and fed the IV site leg into the sock .
I have several vet wrap rolls on hand . I use it to keep the tube sock on and sometimes depending on the wound I apply directly . I prefer the light colored vetwrap so I can see drainage 
Vet wrap should be applied gently . If you stretch the product too tight it can become a compression dressing .
however you address her wound licking , it should be done for a few days so not to infect the IV site wound 

I even use the vet wrap on my wounds .
I love the stuff .


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Don't wrap the site. It needs air to heal. Get a bigger cone.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Vetericyn has a wound care spray, it works really well and would work on the IV site. 

My Vet clinic uses it and recommended it. I have always kept a bottle on hand. 
I bought the original bottle through my clinic, have since ordered it from Amazon. 
You may be able to get it through your Vet or a pet store. 






Pet Wound Care - Vetericyn Animal Wellness


Vetericyn Plus products are the next-generation of wound and skin solutions. These pH-balanced wound and skin products are used for cleansing, irrigating, debriding, and moisturizing wounds.




vetericyn.com





I would leave it uncovered when you can supervise your girl so the air can get to it so it will heal quicker. 

When you can't supervise her, such as at night or if you have to be gone, then wrap it and either use a cone or the inflatable donut collar.


----------



## Kg124 (8 mo ago)

cwag said:


> If it is very red, you might want to have the vet check it. I sometimes put a tiny drop of tea tree oil beside ( not on) the spot. The smell usually keeps them from licking it.


Tea tree oil is toxic to dogs.


----------

